# A trunk bag for a quid - posted.



## Pale Rider (19 Aug 2016)

I saw this trunk bag on Amazon.

The £1 even includes delivery, although the blue one is £7.69.

Looks genuine to me, although there cannot be much profit in the £1 one.

Any thoughts, or do you know of other bike stuff at ludicrously low prices?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00DQ2JST8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2016)

Estimated delivery ranges until 20 Sep? Do you think someone is dumping stock because it's cheaper than storing any more of a container lot than they absolutely must?

I think someone in our group has one of those bags. They're OK but unremarkable: floppy/soft-sided and the straps aren't a great choice if you're going to detach/reattach it much.


----------



## Jamieyorky (19 Aug 2016)

I have one of those bags. There cheap but do the job well. Barging at a £1 !


----------



## steve50 (19 Aug 2016)

seems legit, at the bottom of the ad it states 17 new from £0.61. roswheel stuff usually comes from China so maybe a week or more to get here but at that price............


----------



## Moodyman (19 Aug 2016)

I got one on the commuter - paid £10 about 4 years ago. Served me well. Not Carradice quality but perfectly acceptable. At £1 I'll buy a second as a spare I think.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Aug 2016)

Thanks for that, ordered.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Aug 2016)

ordered 2 , i have been thiking of ditching the double panniers anyway and at that price even if they are rubbish its worth a shot .


----------



## dianelc (20 Aug 2016)

In the description it said 0.4 litre capacity. Is the ad for the full bag? Or are they trying to trick people? If not I want 2


----------



## dianelc (20 Aug 2016)

Dimensions 15.7cm x 5.7 cm. Is this not a lot smaller than the photo would indicate?


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Aug 2016)

dianelc said:


> Dimensions 15.7cm x 5.7 cm. Is this not a lot smaller than the photo would indicate?



That's 15.7 inches, which is about right judging by the pics.

Quoted capacity of 13 litres also fits.

As the others have said, it is what it is, a cheap but reasonably serviceable bag.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (20 Aug 2016)

Bought as a backup to my topeak, if all else fails I'll keep my spare tubes and lubes in it


----------



## coffeejo (20 Aug 2016)

Kevoffthetee said:


> Bought as a backup to my topeak, *if all else fails I'll keep my spare tubes and lubes in it*


I'm thinking of doing the same!


----------



## david k (20 Aug 2016)

Thanks bought one


----------



## flake99please (20 Aug 2016)

Worth a punt at that price... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## david k (20 Aug 2016)

I've now bought two, I don't even need one??


----------



## rivers (20 Aug 2016)

Just bought one for the wife. Now, just need to put a rack on her cycle.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Aug 2016)

Ordered, for a quid what can go wrong


----------



## jonny jeez (20 Aug 2016)

Seriously, did you guys fall for this?

Can you not see the obvious con


----------



## velovoice (20 Aug 2016)

@Flying Dodo got one of those for his Bickerton, used on our Provence trip in June - perfectly fine. I don't know where he bought it though. It was cheap but more than £1.

http://velovoice.blogspot.co.uk/2016/07/cycling-in-provence-rhone-valley.html


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Seriously, did you guys fall for this?
> 
> Can you not see the obvious con


Enlighten us.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Aug 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Enlighten us.


You don't get the bike with the bag?

Jeez, I wish I'd never ordered the thing now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> You don't get the bike with the bag?
> 
> Jeez, I wish I'd never ordered the thing now


Just me being thick, not very good at social humour.


----------



## Salad Dodger (20 Aug 2016)

I'm in for one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2016)

Salad Dodger said:


> I'm in for one.


I wish I could, could do with a new one.


----------



## Jamieyorky (20 Aug 2016)

Had mine a couple of years. Mite aswell buy another for a quid !


----------



## Jamieyorky (4 Sep 2016)

Anyone's bag been delivered yet ?


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Sep 2016)

I have one of these. Paid about £10 for it 4 years ago. Sides are floppy but good enough for £1. Upgraded to the one in my avatar with the unzip and pull down side panniers. Much better - but considerably more than £1


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Sep 2016)

Looks a bargain but I would pack my gear inside a plasic bag, as I would not expect it go be water tight.


----------



## Globalti (5 Sep 2016)

What on Earth do people carry in those things? I can carry everything I need in my jersey pockets.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Sep 2016)

Globalti said:


> What on Earth do people carry in those things? I can carry everything I need in my jersey pockets.


That's nice.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Sep 2016)

Jamieyorky said:


> Anyone's bag been delivered yet ?


Horrid thought: are we going to be hit with a massive customs charge?


----------



## T4tomo (5 Sep 2016)

Unlikely, but given customs charges are normally a %age of the value, I'd be happy to pay a small slice of the £1 cost.


----------



## Jamieyorky (5 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Horrid thought: are we going to be hit with a massive customs charge?



it will be fine


----------



## Julia9054 (5 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> That's nice.


Not sure i could get my iPad and a change of clothes for work in my jersey pockets


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2016)

Jamieyorky said:


> Anyone's bag been delivered yet ?


Might still be bouncing around on the open seas, in a Hanjin container somewhere.
http://gcaptain.com/hanjin-scrambles-to-prevent-ship-seizures/


----------



## cyberknight (5 Sep 2016)

Globalti said:


> What on Earth do people carry in those things? I can carry everything I need in my jersey pockets.


Cant get work clothes, sarnies , waterproofs etc in pockets as well as the "essentials"


----------



## Jenkins (5 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Horrid thought: are we going to be hit with a massive customs charge?


If it's being delivered from China you'll pay around 5% duty and 20% VAT on top so around 26p in total. 





Plus £8 in duty collection fees to the Post Office.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Sep 2016)

I ordered mine 19th August. Just checked the tracking on Amazon and it shows dispatched same date, delivery expected 20th September. No wonder the price included postage, somebody must be bringing it over on foot.


----------



## Moodyman (9 Sep 2016)

Royal Mail left a card yesterday saying they cannot deliver due to insufficient postage fees by the sender. Have paid the extra £3 requested via their weblink and awaiting re-delivery.

Emailed sender to ask him/her to refund the £3. If not, will dispute with Amazon.

Anybody got theirs yet?

I guess at£1 , I should have realised it was too good to be true.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Sep 2016)

Globalti said:


> What on Earth do people carry in those things? I can carry everything I need in my jersey pockets.


Dairy, book, glasses change of clothes, arm warmers, over shoes, tubes, chain tool, spoke tool, patches, d:lock, quick lock, bread, coffee, other shopping, camera, lenses, computer motherboards, psu, you name it if it fits its probably gone in at some point, thats in addition to phone, bacca, keys ect in jersey ( I know some of that stuff would do better in my trunk bag.


----------



## Globalti (9 Sep 2016)

Dairy? So what about the kitchen sink?


----------



## coffeejo (9 Sep 2016)

Globalti said:


> Dairy? So what about the kitchen sink?


I keep a spare Jersey in mine...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2016)

Globalti said:


> Dairy? So what about the kitchen sink?


That goes in my panniers, only a small one mind. Diary I am a touch dyslexia thought from the context though any one might have worked it out.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Sep 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Diary I am a touch dyslexia thought from the context though any one might have worked it out.


Apologies for my contribution to the "joke".


----------



## cyberknight (22 Sep 2016)

Moodyman said:


> Royal Mail left a card yesterday saying they cannot deliver due to insufficient postage fees by the sender. Have paid the extra £3 requested via their weblink and awaiting re-delivery.
> 
> Emailed sender to ask him/her to refund the £3. If not, will dispute with Amazon.
> 
> ...


So have you got it and has anyone else got theirs yet ?


----------



## roadrash (22 Sep 2016)

im still waiting for mine


----------



## coffeejo (22 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> im still waiting for mine


Ditto


----------



## lutonloony (22 Sep 2016)

looks like I might have saved myself a whole pound by not ordering


----------



## roadrash (22 Sep 2016)

ive had two emails from amazon asking me to review it


----------



## cyberknight (22 Sep 2016)

Emails to the seller are bouncing back as they are on "vacation ", amazon have replied saying that if it hasnt arrived by monday to contact them .


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> ive had two emails from amazon asking me to review it


Same here. I did think of actually writing one, as soon as I can think of something suitably sarcastic.


----------



## Jamieyorky (22 Sep 2016)

Ive just sent them a email. Just looked and i dont think they have been sending parcels out for a while. Good job it was only a quid


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Sep 2016)

Oh dear, it appears this isn't going to end well.

I'm sure no one wants to criticise me for posting the link, but I would still like to offer a cordial apology to anyone who has lost a pound, and more seriously, had their time wasted.


----------



## roadrash (22 Sep 2016)

not going to loose sleep over a pound and the only time wasted was however long it took to order it


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Sep 2016)

According to the tracking on Amazon mine was dispatched on 19th August and is on it's way, due to arrive last Tuesday. Going by the reviews on there plenty of people have received theirs.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Sep 2016)

Tracking says mine was dispatched mid August and estimated delivery of yesterday. 

Nothing yet but they can have a few days grace before I ping Amazon.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Sep 2016)

I've just had an email from Amazon telling me my review could not be posted because it breached their terms and conditions. I can't remember exactly what I said, but it was a bit acidic.


----------



## aferris2 (22 Sep 2016)

Mine was supposed to arrive on 20th September...
The order confirmation from Amazon says it was supplied by WE-PRO and if you follow the links through to their seller information page I think you see the real picture. You do have to wonder why someone would give a rating of 5/5 for something that wasn't delivered though.
The same item is now being sold by Universal Color who get a much better rating - but they now want £9.95 for it.
@Moodyman - did you actually get yours?


----------



## Moodyman (22 Sep 2016)

Nope. 

Slight change to the earlier post. When I went onto Royal Mail website they wanted me to create an account before I could pay them £3. I was reluctant to give them all my details so kept meaning to pop into the local delivery office.

Except I've been away touring so not been down there but am hoping to pop in before work in the morning.

will update the thread tomorrow.


----------



## david k (22 Sep 2016)

I ordered two, and no bag as yet


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Sep 2016)

Could it be that they're held up in a Hanjin container somewhere, awaiting the shipping company sorting out their finances?


----------



## Moodyman (23 Sep 2016)

Ok. So been to local sorting office and paid £3 shortfall in the postage. Expecting a trunk bag, I actually received a phone charger that I ordered off eBay months ago.

So I logged a dispute with Amazon who refunded me the £1 immediately via an account credit. If the bag turns up, fine, if not, it's no great loss.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Sep 2016)

Moodyman said:


> Ok. So been to local sorting office and paid £3 shortfall in the postage. Expecting a trunk bag, I actually received a phone charger that I ordered off eBay months ago.
> 
> So I logged a dispute with Amazon who refunded me the £1 immediately via an account credit. If the bag turns up, fine, if not, it's no great loss.


Just put my claim in .


----------



## dianelc (23 Sep 2016)

Easy way to make money. As its only a pound they will expect that some people will think the claim is more hastle than it's worth and they have made money for nothing


----------



## mjr (23 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Oh dear, it appears this isn't going to end well.
> 
> I'm sure no one wants to criticise me for posting the link, but I would still like to offer a cordial apology to anyone who has lost a pound, and more seriously, had their time wasted.


No need to apologise. Now we all know who to message with our next too good to be true scam  offer.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> No need to apologise. Now we all know who to message with our next too good to be true scam  offer.



I suppose I should add I didn't order one.

In common with lots of us, I already have arguably too much cycling stuff so my current policy is not to buy any more unless it's genuinely needed.


----------



## Zimbob (23 Sep 2016)

Rats, £4 down the pan....

And there's going to be some empty stockings on Christmas morn


----------



## cyberknight (24 Sep 2016)

I just got a gift card balance refund , no money lost i guess as i am bound to use amazon for summat .


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Sep 2016)

No sign here yet, I'll chase amazon up on Monday morning.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Oct 2016)

Did anyone actually get theirs? Amazon gave me my quid back this week.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Oct 2016)

I paid 54p for mine. Of course it never arrived.

I lodged a claim yesterday.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Oct 2016)

Forgot about this, I'll claim my quid back tomorrow


----------



## coffeejo (7 Oct 2016)

I lodged a claim a couple of days ago.


----------



## Jamieyorky (7 Oct 2016)

How do you log a claim ? All i seem able to do is contact the seller.


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2016)

Reading through this thread I'm now starting to have doubts about the Rolex watch I bought on there for a £1 the other day now


----------



## broady (8 Oct 2016)

I'd forgot I had ordered one of those!!
I do that with a few things and love it when a parcel arrives.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Oct 2016)

Order placed 21st August

Amazon have just refunded my 54p


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Oct 2016)

I never got mine either.


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Oct 2016)

Not that I really wanted one, I just kind of thought, well, for 99p, what's to lose?


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Oct 2016)

Now I know: 99p.


----------

